# Configuration reseau sous vmware fusion



## higuizmo (18 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

Suite au plantage de mon imac j'ai acheté un mac pro et fait un clone de mon disque dur qui contient mac os x leopard et vmware fusion avec windows xp pro.
Jusque là tout va bien.
Ma partiton mac qui est sur un domaine fonctionne sans problème et j'ai acces à tous mes lecteurs reseau ainsi qu'a internet
sur la carte reseau je suis en 192.168.0.1 

Ma partition windows en Vmare n'est pas sur le domaine mais doit pouvoir acceder aux memes lecteurs reseaux que le mac or ils sont tous deconnectés et je n'ai pas Internet.

La carte reseau de vmware apparait bien connecté avec une ip en 192.168.0.101 FIXE
La connexion est est en NAT sur vmare

Quelqu'un a t'il une idée pour résoudre ce problème ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## fredomacpro (18 Juin 2009)

Une piste :
utiliser le mode bridged pour la carte réseau.


----------



## higuizmo (18 Juin 2009)

C'est effectivement une bonne idée mais cela ne fonctionne pas
j'ai le message 
"the network bridge on device /dev/ vmnet0 is not running


----------



## fredomacpro (19 Juin 2009)

Partage sur le mac :  Préférence système/Partage/Partage internet ?


----------



## higuizmo (21 Juin 2009)

le partage est activié sur la carte ethernet 2


----------

